# FreeIPA Server on FreeBSD



## tanis (Nov 18, 2022)

Hi @ll,

Is there a particular reason why there is no FreeIPA server on FreeBSD? There are a few posts regarding FreeBSD as a client to FreeIPA on Linux like the one posted lately, but I can't find anything regarding FreeIPA as a server on FreeBSD using Google or the forum's search here, there is also nothing in the ports.  

So nobody ever tried, or what obvious road block do I miss here?!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2022)

tanis said:


> Is there a particular reason why there is no FreeIPA server on FreeBSD?


Because nobody took the time to create a port for it? I see no obvious technical reasons why it wouldn't be possible to port it. It might not be an easy build though.



tanis said:


> So nobody ever tried


Maybe someone did but it was never submitted. Sometimes ports do disappear (due to build issues or whatnot) but there has never been a freeipa port in the ports tree as far as I can tell.


----------



## xk2600 (Nov 18, 2022)

If you don't care about FreeIPA's WebUI, a walk through the handbook will get you DNS, Kerberos, OpenSSL CA, LDAP, and SAMBA. It's both a great learning experience and covers the majority of what is provided in FreeIPA. This is how I setup my "Windows AD" server and setup SMB fileshares for backing up the wife's laptop and for a windows term server for things like Visio, and customer software which only runs on windows.

Security - Kerberos
Security - OpenSSL
Network Servers - DNS
Network Servers - LDAP
Network Servers - NTP
Network Servers - SAMBA

Granted if you want FreeIPA's WebUI, and are willing to contribute to the ports collection, we want ports  :

Porters Handbook

edit: for cleanup


----------

